# Finally a member...



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I've just signed up to the TTOC today. Anything I should know?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

As the newbie you buy all the drinks at the 1st meet :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> As the newbie you buy all the drinks at the 1st meet :lol: :lol:


As the only Southern Ireland member he would have to :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > As the newbie you buy all the drinks at the 1st meet :lol: :lol:
> ...


Might be an excuse for you guys to come over on a wee tour...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  It can take a few weeks to get your members pack but it is worth the wait


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  It can take a few weeks to get your members pack but it is worth the wait


Especially the magazine :wink: , welcome


----------

